# Terrible accident



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

This afternoon, I found Luna flipped upside down and stuck in a place I would never have believed a goat could get stuck in. She had passed away.

I feel completely at fault for not realizing this could have happened and I am sick to my stomach and ashamed. I was so happy to get her and was really looking forward to maybe showing and breeding her in the future. She was the only registered goat we have out of our four, now three.

I helped husband bury her and have been crying since. I feel like throwing up and am horrified. He said it was just a freak accident and I wasn't to blame, but I feel completely at fault. I'm really second guessing having goats if I could let such a terrible thing happen. I can only imagine how much she must have suffered before passing away.

I don't know what to do now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, that is just horrible  :hug: :hug: :hug: 

Thats the thing about freak accidents, they just happen so unexpectedly.. This summer my brother lost one of his best doelings because she accidently hung herself in the hayfeeder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a so sorry for you, accidents do happen and this tragedy was an awful one to have occur. It is not your fault. :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry, it's awful. But really, you couldnt have forseen that it would happen. It's not your fault. 

:hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Honestly, I can say, you can not blame yourself. Accidents will happen, even to the ones that we put in a bubble trying to protect them - they will find something. We, as parents, (to goaties or human kids) can only do our best and try to protect them from what we can.

I know that it hurts (trust me I have felt the SAME exact thing on more then one occassion). Just know that we are all here for you. :hug: :grouphug: :hug: :grouphug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. I just feel SO horrible about what happened. It's so hard to realize I won't be able to play tag with her tomorrow or scratch her head.  

I feel like crying all over again, but I do feel better that you are all so understanding. I am glad I have all of you.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't feel bad. Sometimes things like that happen. :hug: Atleast there won't be any 'next' goat to get stuck there.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, i'm so sorry. :hug: That is so sad. Don't beat yourself up. It wasn't your fault. I have had some of those terrible accidents and the best thing I can do is think there was a reason for it even though you feel aweful. I will send some good thoughts and prayers, so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my heart breaks for you-I am so sorry for your loss. Many :hug: for you and family, and of course your other goats.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, gosh. I am so sorry! It is true that accidents happen no matter how careful we are with our babies. I'm still so sorry. Please don't blame yourself. :hug: We've lost goats too due to freak accidents. . . .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks again guys, it does help a little to know I'm not the only one who feels this way and has had bad stuff happen. And you are right, there won't be a "next" goat, we fixed the problem immediately. I just wish it hadn't have happened and I wish I didn't feel so bad.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I felt horrible when Spice got her leg stuck and just about broke it on a chair that I left in the paddock. I thought it was safe to. 

So, these things happen all the time. Try not to beat yourself up too much. :hug: :hug: :hug: Go give your other goaties a big old HUG! :grouphug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss ...and I agree totally with everyone else....this was not your fault. Sometimes this stuff just happens...there's no way you could have predicted it. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so so so sorry about this. it does happen and YES it does hurt and it will hurt for a bit, but just remember that you gave the best home she had while you had her and she did know that you loved her so very much.
We lost a buck last year, because he jumped on the water tank and drown. I thought I was going to lose it but I new that the lord did it for some reason. I prayed to him and asked him why and I really felt like he wrapped his arms around me and told me that life is not always easy. Sometime they are here for just a bit and then the lord takes him with him.

I am so sorry and yes we all go thought that "should I quit doing these goat?" Then I go out and play with the other goats that needed me and I new YES I needed to be here for them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes you are right. I could never give up Uno and Hope, or even smelly ol' Buckly. I am devastated over the loss but there is nothing left to do but move on. I am looking at some cute little Nigerian mixes for a real good deal so who knows . . .

Thank you all again for your support, it really helps. :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, I bought a boer doe for $2000, the best doe I had out of all of my goats, I had her for two months, I left a collar on her and found her dead one morning - she had hung herself on the tree in her pen. 

I also dropped a large square bale (500kg) on top of a $5000 doe at work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Epona142.....all accidents are horrible... :hug:  


wow keren, I am so sorry all that happened to you...that is awful :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I am sorry to hear this news. Accidents happen just part of life I am sorry to say. But I am so so sorry for you. :hug:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> and I wish I didn't feel so bad.


Well, you know, the very fact that you feel so very bad shows just how good a goat mom you are. Luna was so lucky to have you. 
Here is a politically incorrect hug :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Luna  Hugs :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you guys. It will be hard to go out there tomorrow and not see her, but I have to keep going.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Luna. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I lost one of our Prairiewood doelings when she got in the pasture with my mini-horse colt. I looked up and saw her in there and turned to finish what I was doing (just a couple of minutes), then when I looked up again, ready to go get her, she was dead. He was a few yards away, we'll never know how it happened. Have a good cry, it's OK, I'm giving you a hug right now :hug: .


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have lost Luna. Goats are so inquisitive that they get themselves into some of the most unlikely situations that we can't even imagine them getting in to. We just do our best to protect them kind of like with our children!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats the thing about freak accidents, and exactly what they are. You cant blame yourself, though i know its easy to do. I blamed myself when little bit fell down the hill i left her on grazing, i think she tried to follow me and she broke her neck. I wasnt gone more thena couple of minutes but i was too late. She wasnt tied or anything just heavily pregnant and she fell. 
So sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you and her.
beth


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

So sorry for you and Luna!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Shelly


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you guys. It was very sad when she didn't come running to the gate this morning, but Hope and Uno were there and they have never failed to make me feel a little better.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry, I know how you feel one of my does died yesterday and we dont know why. She was fine the night before. so sorry for your loss again.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry... :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that goatshows.


----------



## gittif (Jan 26, 2009)

All this is very scary to me , accidents and all I am so sorry for your loss, Im a newbie with Goats and have the twins just for pets.
But I sure will be looking out for them and yet I know they can get into trouble easy enough.
Even I can see no way it was you to blame, but also can feel your pain and blame.

God Bless


----------

